# E-Sys Launcher Premium 2.7.1 Build 135



## Thormaster (Jul 25, 2015)

Hello,

i have installed Premium Launcher 2.7.1.
How can i generate a new Token? 
I accidentally uninstalled the launcher and deleted the token.
Now I can not generate a new token using the launcher.
Can someone help me please?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Process is unchanged. You just type in PIN and it will generate.


----------



## Thormaster (Jul 25, 2015)

I do not understand? Can you explain this more precisely?
When I open the launcher, he wants to connect to E-Sys. 
I can not find a way to generate a new token.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Thormaster said:


> I do not understand? Can you explain this more precisely?
> When I open the launcher, he wants to connect to E-Sys.
> I can not find a way to generate a new token.


When you open E-sys and check settings, where does it say your token is located?


----------



## Thormaster (Jul 25, 2015)

C:\PROGRA~3\TOKENM~1\E-SYSL~1\FREETO~1.EST

But this path is no longer available


----------



## DocNuas (Oct 18, 2013)

Do you have E-Sys properly installed? Did you do some "remodelling" in your program files folder?


----------



## Thormaster (Jul 25, 2015)

OK got it now. Everything is now running as it should.
Thank you for your efforts. Super forum here.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Thormaster said:


> OK got it now. Everything is now running as it should.
> Thank you for your efforts. Super forum here.


:thumbup:


----------



## matteis (Jun 9, 2015)

Thormaster said:


> C:\PROGRA~3\TOKENM~1\E-SYSL~1\FREETO~1.EST
> 
> But this path is no longer available


I think I have the same problem. The token path on my PC looks exactly like this: "C:\PROGRA~3\TOKENM~1\E-SYSL~1\FREETO~1.EST".

The strange thing is when I search for "token.est" on windows (c it shows no results. I am using 2.7.1 Launcher on a Win 10.

Does anyone have any idea why this is happening?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

matteis said:


> I think I have the same problem. The token path on my PC looks exactly like this: "C:\PROGRA~3\TOKENM~1\E-SYSL~1\FREETO~1.EST".
> 
> The strange thing is when I search for "token.est" on windows (c it shows no results. I am using 2.7.1 Launcher on a Win 10.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea why this is happening?


Launch E-sys directly and locate EST directory/location in settings.


----------



## matteis (Jun 9, 2015)

Almaretto said:


> Launch E-sys directly and locate EST directory/location in settings.


I tried, but I'm having the same problem.

Image here: https://ibb.co/dxYixb


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

matteis said:


> I tried, but I'm having the same problem.
> 
> Image here: https://ibb.co/dxYixb


Delete token there and have Launcher create new.


----------



## matteis (Jun 9, 2015)

Almaretto said:


> Delete token there and have Launcher create new.


sorry for my next question, but how can I delete token if I can't find where the file is located?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

matteis said:


> sorry for my next question, but how can I delete token if I can't find where the file is located?


Image shows where it is located in ProgramData.


----------



## matteis (Jun 9, 2015)

Almaretto said:


> Image shows where it is located in ProgramData.


Tks, Almaretto. I've found it. It's very strange though:

When I manually look into "C://" I can't find "programData" folder. The only reason I could find the folder is that you told me that it exists (and I am still trying to figure how did you know it, since the image I sent just shows a weird path).

So, I've noticed that, unlike previous versions of the LauncherPremiun, in 2.7.1 you no longer can choose the folder you wanna install the token when you are installing it for the first time.

Is there a way to choose the token location?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

matteis said:


> Is there a way to choose the token location?


Not with latest launcher version.


----------



## matteis (Jun 9, 2015)

Almaretto said:


> Not with latest launcher version.


Tks again. If I change its location manually via Esys Options or just transfer it from another folder it is going to work or I have to keep it in its default location?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

matteis said:


> Tks again. If I change its location manually via Esys Options or just transfer it from another folder it is going to work or I have to keep it in its default location?


It should be in C:\data

But will work elsewhere. You can try changing it if you really want.


----------



## rossi112 (Dec 13, 2018)

Hallo habe das selbe problemm und brauche mal eure hilfe 
C: \ PROGRA ~ 3 \ TOKENM ~ 1 \ E-SYSL ~ 1 \ FREETO ~ 1.EST".


----------

